# I'm new! and I'm gaining!



## Sgirl23 (Jul 24, 2007)

I just joined, although I've been reading posts here for quite some time. Anyway, I used to gain, but hit a plateau around 250. Recently, however, I started gaining again, without even noticing. I gained 15 pounds in the last month and a half. That's not a lot, but I've noticed that I can't stop eating, snacking, and since I hadn't been gaining before, I didn't notice...until I got weighed in at the doctor! :shocked: 265 pounds of gloriousness. I'll get around to posting some pictures soon. Don't worry.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 24, 2007)

Sounds like you're having a lot of fun with this.  Welcome!


----------



## Zoom (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome to the smorgasboard!


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome, Skinny


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 25, 2007)

6.8/10

Welcome to the Boards!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2007)

hey everybody , lol im new ..newaii , soundz good hunn ,,make sure you carefull but lol =P ..

adrian xoxooxo


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll be careful not to gain too too much. I need to have time to enjoy some new clothes first!


----------



## pgsmith (Jul 27, 2007)

Sgirl23 said:


> I'll be careful not to gain too too much. I need to have time to enjoy some new clothes first!


and you need to enjoy life too above all enjoy life


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jul 27, 2007)

Enjoying life is important. I agree. I do that as well!


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm going to enjoy me a nice big meal riight now!


----------



## pgsmith (Jul 27, 2007)

Sgirl23 said:


> I'm going to enjoy me a nice big meal riight now!



You go Sgirl I like your style


----------



## pudgy (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome to the Boards!
Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks. I'm embracing the beginning of my journey now!


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jul 29, 2007)

Trying to get my picture to work...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 29, 2007)

Put the tags




around the url adress of your picture.


----------



## pgsmith (Jul 31, 2007)

So what happened to sgirl?????


----------



## Jes (Jul 31, 2007)

pgsmith said:


> So what happened to sgirl?????



food coma.


----------



## pgsmith (Jul 31, 2007)

Jes said:


> food coma.



LOL hope she comes back


----------



## Jes (Jul 31, 2007)

pgsmith said:


> LOL hope she comes back



I'm quite sure you do!  But, remember, you have to give people time. Time differences, jobs, families--they all infringe on personal time.


----------



## pgsmith (Jul 31, 2007)

Jes said:


> I'm quite sure you do!  But, remember, you have to give people time. Time differences, jobs, families--they all infringe on personal time.



Oh yes this is true, besides there is lots of reading to do around here.


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jul 31, 2007)

Sgirl23 said:


> I just joined, although I've been reading posts here for quite some time. Anyway, I used to gain, but hit a plateau around 250. Recently, however, I started gaining again, without even noticing. I gained 15 pounds in the last month and a half. That's not a lot, but I've noticed that I can't stop eating, snacking, and since I hadn't been gaining before, I didn't notice...until I got weighed in at the doctor! :shocked: 265 pounds of gloriousness. I'll get around to posting some pictures soon. Don't worry.



Make sure you're gaining confidence too! And have fun!    
Welcome!


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jul 31, 2007)

Aww, you guys miss me! I just started some vacation time, so I've been eating and being lazy. Sorry. I am still around though and bursting at the seams! How is everyone??


----------



## pgsmith (Jul 31, 2007)

Sgirl23 said:


> Aww, you guys miss me! I just started some vacation time, so I've been eating and being lazy. Sorry. I am still around though and bursting at the seams! How is everyone??



I am doing great I just LOVE your energy and positive attitude its great!!


----------



## Sgirl23 (Aug 5, 2007)

I think if you exude great energy, it will be returned to you. Sorry I've been not as much as a poster as I originally thought I would be. My vacation is treating me well, and I'm getting lazy and becoming a couch potato. Don't worry, I've been eating very well. :eat1: I will keep everyone posted on my gaining experience. My clothes are very tight...which is a good sign. Talk to everyone soon!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyone think it's a coincidence that one publicly gaining girl (the "taking the leap" chick) disappears and another reappears? Just saying.... 

Time/date stamped photos might help; consumption of Big Macs/fries on cam bonus.


----------



## Sgirl23 (Aug 5, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Anyone think it's a coincidence that one publicly gaining girl (the "taking the leap" chick) disappears and another reappears? Just saying....
> 
> Time/date stamped photos might help; consumption of Big Macs/fries on cam bonus.



Considering it's the internet, you don't really know who anyone is now do you? I don't know who the taking the leap chick is but it's not me. This is my first and only account in the dimensions forums. You know what they say about the word assume...so...just saying...


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice to meet someone who doesn't mind seeing the scale rise.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 5, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Anyone think it's a coincidence that one publicly gaining girl (the "taking the leap" chick) disappears and another reappears? Just saying....
> 
> Time/date stamped photos might help; consumption of Big Macs/fries on cam bonus.


Nobody's taking it seriously without pics, don't worry. 

In other smilies,


----------



## Cozworth806 (Aug 5, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Nobody's taking it seriously without pics, don't worry.
> 
> In other smilies,



I'm loving that smilie,  In other phrases, talk is cheap. If you are happy to add some weight on then good for you, but frankly round here if you don't back it up with some pics you may as well not bother as you will be viewed with a deal of suspicsion.

Whatever, I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 5, 2007)

You did say you'd post pics. >.>

Pwease? ;-;


----------



## Tychondarova (Aug 6, 2007)

In a realm as boundless and scary as the Internet, we cannot trust anything, not even pictures. I mean, generally is someone swipes pictures from somewhere we will know about it, but sometimes they slip through. However, pictures DO help make it real... Not to pressure you or anything girlie.

-Ty

P.S.



LAWL.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Sgirl23 said:


> Considering it's the internet, you don't really know who anyone is now do you? I don't know who the taking the leap chick is but it's not me. This is my first and only account in the dimensions forums. You know what they say about the word assume...so...just saying...



That last part? Yup. Guilty. Sorry for the snarky post. 

As a peace offering, I offer a little MC Hammer for your viewing pleasure. I would send cake if I could, but it is the internet...


----------



## Sgirl23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay, I am slow on pictures. I haven't even managed to get one for when I post, even though I was told how to do it. I have one in my profile. It's basically a nice belly pic. When I have some free time, I will work on posting some pictures. Right now, I'm making some big life decisions. Early 20's is the time to do so. I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to make a big move to Korea or stay in my home town. Not the easiest thing to do. Plus, I'm back to work...so no more vacation. This weekend I will post some lovely pictures. How about that? It's a promise everyone. I won't break it.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 15, 2007)

What's going on in Korea to motivate you to go there? A new job opportunity? An internet lover? The inheritence of a rumored-to-be-haunted mansion from a relative you only recently discovered existed?


----------



## Sgirl23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, a new job opportunity. I'm eligible to teach English there, and I'm not sure if I will do it yet. It's up in the air.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice fat angle. =)


----------



## Sgirl23 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome to Dimensions 
Nice Weight keep it coming


----------



## Sgirl23 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey everyone. I've been getting lazier and lazier, fatter, and fatter. I just tried to post a pic. of me. My belly is getting enormous. It's a pic. of me lying down, with a completely full belly. 

View attachment 0903070308.jpg


----------



## ChaosElite (Sep 4, 2007)

!sexy! you looking great - wow :eat2: i like that pic very much :smitten:


----------



## Sgirl23 (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's a pic. of my face that's getting chubbier.  

View attachment 0904071437.jpg


----------



## Sgirl23 (Sep 4, 2007)

and these pics. were taken from my phone...so they're not the greatest. this one's of me in a pair of pants and a belly shirt. 

View attachment 0904071439.jpg


----------



## Sgirl23 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just one more pic. for everyone! 

View attachment 0904071436.jpg


----------



## TotallyReal (Sep 4, 2007)

Delicious!


----------



## yoyo (Sep 4, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Sgirl23 (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks! i feel like i've been eating non-stop and it's paying off! :eat1:


----------



## Biglover (Sep 4, 2007)

You sure are filling out quite well, keep up the good work! Do you have a goal, or just taking it as it comes?


----------



## Sgirl23 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you. I don't really have a goal right now. I'm just packing on the pounds!


----------



## palndrm (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh my, if I ever doubted your autheticity, I apologize profusely! Beautiful fat face, GORGEous growing belly, and a fattening desire to make a feeder melt.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 4, 2007)

Sgirl23 said:


> Here's a pic. of my face that's getting chubbier.


 America, on balance, is still a GOOD place- in that it hath such women in it.


----------



## Biglover (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, I must say.... You sure are packing them on beautifully. Thanks for sharing, you really are very pretty.


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 5, 2007)

Sgirl23 said:


> Thank you. I don't really have a goal right now. I'm just packing on the pounds!



Good to see you are having fun. 
Simply Lovely.
Looking forward to what the future holds.


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sgirl23 - those are really great-looking pictures! YOU are looking great, that is.  Good luck in the future! Judging by those pictures, you were meant to be fat. 

/ CuslonGodibb


----------



## Sgirl23 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments. It's making me fat and jolly. I will celebrate with some dessert! I guess I have a natural knack for gaining and being fat.


----------



## Cozworth806 (Sep 6, 2007)

Got any before pics so we can compare. Sure is one soft looking belly so something must be going right. :eat1:


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Sep 6, 2007)

mmmm very yummyany chance of a bootie pic?


----------



## Dario (Sep 7, 2007)

Sgirl... I like very much your photos... keep gaining!!! You are getting very sexy!!!!


----------



## pgsmith (Sep 7, 2007)

Dario said:


> Sgirl... I like very much your photos... keep gaining!!! You are getting very sexy!!!!



Sgirl don't listen to Dario you have been sexy the whole time to me with your look on life and attitude, I didn't need to see a pic to know that you ARE sexy.


----------



## biackrlng (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW You are Gorgeous A real Knockout!! Keep taking pics so we can see the progress, and can see how much more beautifullll you become


----------



## Sgirl23 (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys can really flatter a girl. Thanks everyone. I will work on some old pics of me when i was skinnier...but i was never skinny. I have no booty pics. and unless someone's here to take one for me, I won't have one. I will keep taking pics to keep everyone posted. I'm having a great time. I'm giving new dimensions to the "muffin top" and I've basically doubled my meals with lots of snacks in between. It's glorious! All I need to do now is weigh myself but I have no scale. So I'll work on that...


----------



## Caine (Sep 9, 2007)

Sgirl23 said:


> and these pics. were taken from my phone...so they're not the greatest. this one's of me in a pair of pants and a belly shirt.



Wow... filling out amazingly there!


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 9, 2007)

A little late, but I thought I might add something
Oooh, teh hotness! :wubu:


----------



## FrenchBBW (Sep 16, 2007)

Sgirl23 said:


> and these pics. were taken from my phone...so they're not the greatest. this one's of me in a pair of pants and a belly shirt.



Your belly is gorgeous, I want a belly like you ... but I work there! :eat1:


----------



## Sgirl23 (Sep 17, 2007)

My belly is enjoying all the lovely tidbits and comments that you guys are giving. Thanks again. I've been really busy and I think I overdid it this weekend. I was constantly eating. It was almost considered food overload. I need to get on the scale soon! Anyway, hope everyone else is happy and enjoying life as much as I am. Talk to you soon!


----------



## Biglover (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Sgirl, How is it going? We haven't heard from you in a while. Some of us miss you... like me!


----------



## Sgirl23 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey! I'm still here and gaining and eating wayyyyy more than i should. I didn't know i had such an impact. I hope others are eating way more than they should too. How is everyone these days? Just for a little update...I tried to weigh on my friend's scale at her house (since I don't have one) and I made it to the max of 280. I don't know if I'm just 280 or not, but that is an estimate. I've been eating like a starved person. It's getting to be a little ridiculous I feel like. Oh well! :eat1:


----------



## Biglover (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm glad you are still here, look foreword to your updates. Think you're eating too much..... well, most of us would beg to differ with you! I love women with a good, or better than good appetite, to grow right out of her clothes. Keep us posted, love hearing from you. Thanks.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm liking what I see here! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## ChaosElite (Dec 22, 2007)

Sgirl23 said:


> Here's a pic. of my face that's getting chubbier.




dear Sgirl23, please post more of your very, very sexy pic's :smitten:. You looking very beautyful. :eat2:


----------



## Biglover (Dec 22, 2007)

Sgirl23, where are you? We need some updates! Hope all is well, and you're still eating good! Merry Christmas!


----------



## forced into delurking (Apr 12, 2008)

I am sad that she hasnt posted in such a long while. She was a really nice person and her pictures were beautiful. I do hope that wherever she is, she is doing well.


----------



## imfree (Apr 12, 2008)

Sgirl23 said:


> I'll be careful not to gain too too much. I need to have time to enjoy some new clothes first!



Welcome To Dimensions Forums, Sgirl23. Be
good to yourself, and if you continue to gain,
do it slowly and give your body time to adjust.


----------



## Sgirl23 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey everyone! I know I haven't posted any updates recently or posted. I didn't know this thread was still alive. I got so many responses from everyone that it was hard to keep up, so that's why I haven't posted anything recently. As for new pictures, I'm not sure when I'll be able to get some, but everything's going well and my appetite's nice and healthy!  Talk to you all soon!


----------



## forced into delurking (Apr 12, 2008)

It was nice to see you post and hear that you are well. It was even better to hear that your appetite is healthy. I know I will be looking forward to seeing the new pictures and hearing how all is going with you.


----------



## Brit_FA (Apr 14, 2008)

Sgirl23 said:


> I 265 pounds of gloriousness.QUOTE]
> I came very late to this thread as you can see, but I just wanted to say that I hope you still feel the same about yourself. This is wonderful!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 14, 2008)

Lazier and lazier, fatter and fatter, mmm n_n

You're awesome. ^_^ Can't wait to hear more from you.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sgirl23 said:


> Hey everyone! I know I haven't posted any updates recently or posted. I didn't know this thread was still alive. I got so many responses from everyone that it was hard to keep up, so that's why I haven't posted anything recently. As for new pictures, I'm not sure when I'll be able to get some, but everything's going well and my appetite's nice and healthy!  Talk to you all soon!



I just joined this thread myself and had not noticed how old it was. Definately keep posting and updating because you sound like a very sweet and confident person. Your face pic though....very very pretty


----------

